# Salt block? Mineral for sheep?



## OHMYKIDS (May 18, 2009)

I get loose mineral from the vet and was wondering if I still have to get them a salt block? It's starting to get hot and they are starting to breathe heavy. If I do have to give them a salt block, what kind? I saw at the farm supply, many different kinds.

The vet also told me that the mineral for sheep should work good for goats but I've heard that sheep don't need as much copper as goats do. So what do I do? This mineral is made especially for our area. Any ideas? Don't want to have copper deficiency in them.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

The loose minerals should have enough salt in them that you don't need to supplement with more salt.

And you are right about the sheep minerals--they do not contain nearly enough copper for goats. You might want to ask your vet about this and find out exactly how much copper the minerals do have (sheep minerals usually don't have any--goat minerals usually have around 1000 ppm). 

If the minerals don't contain enough copper, you'll either have to switch to one that does or give copper boluses.


----------



## OHMYKIDS (May 18, 2009)

thank you so much, I called the vet and this mineral has 100 ppm, so I guess I have to get either something else or a copper additive.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

A copper bolus every 6 months (or less depending on how defiecient your area is) should do the trick. There are directions for goat dosages somewhere on this site...should be able to find it if you type "copper bolus" in the search bar.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I take my minerals for my goats out every other day or so and make sure that my sheep don't get into them. I had an issue when I first put the sheep and goats together and one sheep sucked down the minerals and she got REAL sick from it

I do not do blocks at all for them because they won't touch them.


----------

